# Vespa repair - Benalmadena -Costa del Sol



## frank.janmaat (Sep 1, 2013)

I have got a Vespa PX 200. I am looking for someone who can help me to service this scooter. it has been in the garage for more then a year and now the motor is stalling. The local scooter repair man does not have time to repair it. i stay in Benalmadena. Thanks in advance for your reactions.
Frank


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

frank.janmaat said:


> I have got a Vespa PX 200. I am looking for someone who can help me to service this scooter. it has been in the garage for more then a year and now the motor is stalling. The local scooter repair man does not have time to repair it. i stay in Benalmadena. Thanks in advance for your reactions.
> Frank


Hi Frank.
Have you changed the fuel as it will have gone off after a year (assuming you have not)
Filter changed ?


----------



## frank.janmaat (Sep 1, 2013)

playamonte said:


> Hi Frank.
> Have you changed the fuel as it will have gone off after a year (assuming you have not)
> Filter changed ?


No I did not indeed. It started when I kick started the scooter and the kitck starter wouldn't go down. after moving a bit for- and backward in gear the thing got moving again but motor is stalling. hope to find someone who knows a bit about the old Vespas and can teach me in the mean time to maintain.
Thanks for your reponse.

Frank


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

Was the bike running ok before the lay off. If so the first things to check would be fuel. Either drain and put in new or just maybe add plenty of new petrol also take the spark plug out and give that a clean.


----------



## frank.janmaat (Sep 1, 2013)

Swerve said:


> Was the bike running ok before the lay off. If so the first things to check would be fuel. Either drain and put in new or just maybe add plenty of new petrol also take the spark plug out and give that a clean.


Thanks for your reply. Just back from AKI. Got myself some tools. Will drain the petrol, fill up and chack the spark plug. And...yes it was running fine last year when QI left it. Will keep you informed on progress.

Frank


----------



## frank.janmaat (Sep 1, 2013)

OK...changed the petrol and the sparkplug but no noticable difference. Have to come up with something else. Thanks for your responses.
Frank


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

You can also check that you are getting a decent spark from the plug by taking it out connecting it to the ht lead and turning the engine over. Also check the gap on the spark plug it may need adjusting or maybe a new spark plug altogether.


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

This may help also. http://www.vespaclub.org.pl/images/manualki/px/workshopman_pxdisc.pdf

If all else fails you may have debris in your carb. Maybe a jet is dirty or blocked.


----------



## frank.janmaat (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks for your comments Swerve. The plug is new so I can not imagine that this is it. I will work on it a bit more today (thanks as well for the manual, let me see how far I can get with this). I will let you know if there is any progress.

Frank


----------



## frank.janmaat (Sep 1, 2013)

Back in Myanmar. Did not manage to get the Vespa working as before. It is still driving but the initial problems remained. Changed the gearbox oil as well.....quite shocking. half glass out and 2 glasses in. That was necessary so it seemed. Will try again next year. Thank you all for the reactions and help.

Regards,

Frank


----------

